# Just moved to Valencia



## Emmy0101 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey 

Im new to this whole forum business, and spain haha but Im looking for people to meet and have a few drinks with... Its quite lonley out here! 

I promise im not some weirdo! im just 20, from England and looking to make some friends out here. Also... dying for some cush so if anyone could help with that too you'd be my hero


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Emmy0101 said:


> Hey
> 
> Im new to this whole forum business, and spain haha but Im looking for people to meet and have a few drinks with... Its quite lonley out here!
> 
> I promise im not some weirdo! im just 20, from England and looking to make some friends out here. Also... dying for some *cush* so if anyone could help with that too you'd be my hero



Welcome to the forum - "cush"????

Jo xxx


----------



## Emmy0101 (Jul 29, 2012)

jojo said:


> Welcome to the forum - "cush"????
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you 
cush is another word for marijuana


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Welcome to the forum - "cush"????
> 
> Jo xxx


Urban Dictionary: cush




and since it's still actually illegal to sell it here I ought to close the thread............but lets just not discuss it any further, eh?

Emily - do you mean you're in the city of Valencia or the communidad? What are you doing here?

I live about an hour south of the city -lived here for what feels like forever now


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Emmy0101 said:


> Thank you
> cush is another word for marijuana


 I'm sure there are places to find it - altho IME the UK has far easier and cheaper sources. Its certainly not something to discuss on an open forum. I cant stand the stuff 

Jo


----------



## Emmy0101 (Jul 29, 2012)

> and since it's still actually illegal to sell it here I ought to close the thread............but lets just not discuss it any further, eh?
> 
> Emily - do you mean you're in the city of Valencia or the communidad? What are you doing here?
> 
> I live about an hour south of the city -lived here for what feels like forever now


Sorry, I hope I didn't offend anyone . 
I moved here about a month ago and I'm starting a spanish course with the hopes of meeting people that way and of course to learn the lingo. 

I actually live just outside of the city of Valencia in Pucol.


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear it's a drug dealing forum now (!!!).


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Not being proud, I will drink with anyone, however I live way out in the Atlantic, about 1200 miles south west of Valencia, and the bus service is awful


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Not being proud, I will drink with anyone, however I live way out in the Atlantic, about 1200 miles south west of Valencia, and the bus service is awful


you wait - the girls & I will turn up at your door one of these days


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you wait - the girls & I will turn up at your door one of these days


Ah well!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Ah well!



Ah well! 

You can do better than that!!


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

I live scarily close to Xabiachica ... in Jávea (doh lol). But know a few rather weird people up in Valencia that might wanna smoke, drink or whatever hehehe dunno if theyre onhere though, they tend to roam facebook

By the way, I am watching the guy living upstairs grow marijuana plants with great interest, though I managed to kill one of them when I was tasked with looked after them during his holiday. Its perfectly legal of course to grow your own as long as its for personal use ...


----------

